# Upgrade auf Ubuntu 13.10



## schickel (21. Okt. 2013)

So, jetzt muss ich doch meinen Beitrag hier rein schreiben.

Ich habe meinen Server von Ubuntu 13.04 auf 13.10 upgegradet. Leider habe ich mich nicht um die Release-Notes gekümmert und somit übersehen, dass der Apache von 2.2 auf 2.4 und auch PHP auf 5.5 upgedatet wurde. 

Nun ist so, dass ISPConfig komplett nicht erreichbar ist und sämtliche vhosts nicht erreichbar sind. Ich habe diese zum Teil gefixt, aber es ist einfach ein unheimliches Chaos. Vorallem die apache2.conf ist komplett anders, insbesondere die Includes und Module.

Eine Neuinstallation von ISPConfig hat auch keine Abhilfe geschafft.

Glücklicherweise ist das mein Testserver, so dass der Schaden nicht besonders groß ist. Dennoch die Frage, ob eine Update von ISPConfig von nöten ist, damit die Apache-Problematik beseitigt werden kann?

EDIT: Einige Direktiven sind auch nicht mehr gültig:

Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +ExecCGI
NameVirtualHost


----------



## planet_fox (22. Okt. 2013)

Was hast du denn in der apache2.conf drin stehn, normal macht da ISPConfig3 nix dran.


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2013)

Ubuntu 13.10 wird von ispconfig noch nicht unterstützt. Zum einen wegen apache 2.4, zum anderen weil ubuntu die init scripte welche in vorversionen noch als wrapper funktioniert haben durch funktionslose dummys ersetzt bzw. Auch ganz entfernt hat. Du wirst wahrscheinlich deinen server durch modifizieren des vhost master templates providorisch am laufen halten können, aber alles wird erst funktionieren wenn wir diverse teile an ispconfig angepasst haben.


----------



## schickel (23. Okt. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Ubuntu 13.10 wird von ispconfig noch nicht unterstützt. Zum einen wegen apache 2.4, zum anderen weil ubuntu die init scripte welche in vorversionen noch als wrapper funktioniert haben durch funktionslose dummys ersetzt bzw. Auch ganz entfernt hat. Du wirst wahrscheinlich deinen server durch modifizieren des vhost master templates providorisch am laufen halten können, aber alles wird erst funktionieren wenn wir diverse teile an ispconfig angepasst haben.


Genau zu dem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen. Das Ding läuft jetzt ersteinmal und ich werde warten, bis ihr dann ein tutorial rausbringt, bzw. ISPConfig updated.

Was vielleicht nicht schlecht wäre, wenn ihr auch ein upgrade-howto online stellt, weil ich denke mir mal, dass andere genauso wie ich blind upgraden werde. Bisher hat es immer geklappt und ich habe mich um release notes nicht gekümmert. Diesesmal wurde ich eines besseren belehrt  Es ist ja nicht nur Apache, sondern auch PHP betroffen.

Danke für eure tolle arbeit und ich bin mir sicher, dass auch dieses "problem" bald keins mehr ist.

Grüße aus München


----------

